# Fitting Autogas filler to N+B Arto skirt



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have just ordered a Gaslow system

Has anyone got experience/suggestions for best position for fitting Autogas filler to an N+B Arto skirt? Any places to avoid?

Any suggestions welcome - Thanks

Geoff


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If your worried about the strength or flexibility of the skirt Sikkaflex a piece of wood behind it let it set and then paint the wood with gloss it should be fine.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a thread on here with loads of detailed photo's showing just how one member made a cracking job of installing his system.

It was a while ago (like several months at least) and the old grey matter can't be any more precise than that - but it's in here somewhere.

Dave


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Geoff,

The gas filler is the wee black thing on the skirt below the gas locker, immediately behind the front wheel arch.

HTH

David


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Our Arto is the later shape to yours and I think it has a different skirt profile, but the skirt fitted to ours, although very rigid didn't allow enough flat area between the strengthening ribs on the rear to fit the filler without a lot of effort.
I therefore made a simple bracket to fit in the gas locker at the top corner. Much easier to reach from the pump and simple to remove without a trace if we sell the van but keep the Gaslow.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Fpr David:

thanks photo - surely you did not fit a black filler on a white skirt just to help with identification for the likes of me?!!

It had the side-effect that it made me think about the order I placed yesterday for a white filler. Although my 2003 'van is white I had forgotten the skirt is grey, so I changed the order just now - so a double thanks.

For Gaspode

I was originally going to fit the filler on an internal bracket to avoid any complications with the hole in the skirt. I read a comment on one thread about filling stations querying the gas locker being open when filling.

I contacted Gaslow who confimed that this has been a problem for some customers in that they have drawn the attention of filling station staff-usually solved when system explained, but a nuisance. Gaslow's advice was go the skirt route to avoid the nuisance-nothing in it for them, one less item to sell.

I too, like posters on other threads, have found Gaslow very helpful.

If I find the skirt fitting difficult I can always revert to the internal bracket idea.

Thanks all

Geoff


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Nah Geoff, it's black to match the diesel cap filler - other services are white (electric, water, toilet)!

My filler ain't a Gaslow one though, it was from MTH and is smaller than the Gaslow one. It has a wee spigot that screws into it when filling. It's about 65mm spuare.

David


----------

